# Html Help



## bradofcanada (Nov 24, 2001)

Can any one tell me how i can change a picture like a gif into html.

Thanks


----------



## xfilesgurly (Nov 3, 2001)

You need to put it *onto* a html page, the code to do it is this:

<IMG SRC="pic.gif"> where pic.gif is the name of your picture.

You can find out more about HTML here : http://www.webmonkey.com/


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

HTML wont work in your signature. Vbcode does. I havent figured out how to get a random image to how there yet. So far your pretty much stuck with the character map images. If you would like it to be a link for right now to the pic., do this. Click on quote and copy it to your sig.

bradofcanada


----------



## bradofcanada (Nov 24, 2001)

Thank you for that it was driving me nuts


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

You can do it in vB, but for signatures, TSG has the 'images code' turned off. Once you get to 100 posts, that would be a great avatar, with a transparent background, of course.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

The avatar size is limited to 50 pixels by 50 pixels. This is what I came up with:


----------



## bradofcanada (Nov 24, 2001)

thanks man


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

The great thing about being a 100+ poster is we can animate them too. Any ideas?


----------



## bradofcanada (Nov 24, 2001)

Not really try something.Have at it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bradofcanada,

I like it and it's a good avatar. Here is one animated of it but the one you got may look best just the way you have it now.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

A light flash on the blades would look pretty cool.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

oooo, an idea! Can't now, dinner time!


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I tried putting a couple together and having it rotate 3-D like. Dont have the equipment for it though.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I just downloaded PSP7 for a trial a few days ago so I'm just playing


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey buck52,

That's a neat program, isn't it? The Animation Shop 3 is fun too. I am still trying to figure that one out. I need to make the background transparent for this to work, and I haven't figured it out in Animation Shop 3. I got this so far:


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Absolutely great program but I will never learn it all 

That one of mine I thought would spin for ever but only goes once here's another try.

I think you have to go back to the Paint program to do the transparentcy stuff but not sure


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

maybe this time


----------



## bradofcanada (Nov 24, 2001)

Man they are all nice buy how do i save and use elswhere.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bradofcanada,

Just right click and pick "save image as" but with this site you need to add .gif to the name or you get a PHP File type. So then pick a name and add a 1, 2, 3 etc. for each one here you want.

Hey I got PSP7 on my other PC but I like Ulead GIF Animator 4.0 better but Animation Shop 3 does other things. It harder to use some of the effects too.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Just playing.


----------



## bradofcanada (Nov 24, 2001)

So all i have to do is write .gif after the name and it is a gif file?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

That just makes your computer recognize
it as a GIF file. It won't (POOF!) turn a text
file into a GIF or anything.


----------



## xfilesgurly (Nov 3, 2001)

You can turn jpg and bmp images into .gif by opening them in your graphics program and clicking "Save As" and choosing gif.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bradofcanada,

Yep that all you do here to save a file is add the file ext to the name. 
Easy one for ya.
If you are ever at those sites that you can upload your pictures to so others can see them and buy prints etc. That is how you can get the images because that do things so when you save it you get an .cgi, .dll, and .php and you get a black picture. They want you to buy at those site and not save the images. Same thing if you are ever at a site and it will not let you right click to copy or save anything you can just go to you cache folder and get the image.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey hewee,

Did you notice when an effect like spinning or rotating effect is used with AS3 that the first frame is clear and the rest is blury? The only way around this is to copy a single frame to PSP and sharpen it, then paste it back to the AS3 program. Do you know of a better way? I have an example of the spinning bradofcanada.gif that I took out the first frame:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

anglin_fool,

I notice it know after you said something.
Not sure what to do but what you did, did not really help any.
Hey I just found a site again that I thought was gone.

http://www.sover.net/~whoi/Priceless.html

Go to GRAPHICS http://www.sover.net/~whoi/pricelessgraphics.html

Or here to http://www.sover.net/~whoi/pricelessgraphics.html#AnimationEditor

They have ULEAD GIF ANIMATOR Version 1.0 LE and Version 2.0. 
I have Version 1.0 LE and you get a nag at start up to upgrade and somethings are grayed out but it'a free and the time never runs out. So I guess Version 2.0 is the same because it says " 2.0 is former Shareware version now available as Freewar"

So get it and try it out. I like it but also have version 4.0 and AS3. I like ULEAD GIF ANIMATOR better but think if you want to paint maybe AS3 is easyer. I just jump around from program to program for what I want to do. It it and see for yourself. Also great to have something else to work on icons and .gif


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey hewee,

Thanks! When I have some time, I'll play with it. I didn't clean up bradofcanada's spinning avatar yet. I finally got it going with a transparent background.

Well, every free download deserves another:

http://www.northdragon.com/

They have a free demo, 8mb of download, for a 3D Webmaker. Have you heard of this? I figured it was free and looked neat, why not download? As you prolly saw in my "What do you do" post, I am just playing. (I know a little hardware) You on the other hand are a master at this computer stuff.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

After playing with that Northdragon download, I realized what a mistake it was. Don't bother downloading it. At least it had it's own uninstaller attached. It's not worth the wasted bandwith! Sorry to mention it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

anglin_fool,

Almost missed this tread.

It looks like it maybe hard to use. Can't tell by just by seeing finish images. But I would not get it because I don't load anything that says DEMO anymore. This is the first I ever heard of the program.

By the way I am not a master at anything at all. Be nice to learn 10 to 25 person of what these images programs can really do. I have gotten stuck with using PhotoImpact so hey maybe I will get good at it.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

hey hewee,

I'm in the same boat with PSP. I love playing with it, but I am still learning how to play with it. I was looking for something different to compare what it can and can't do. Mostly with animations.

What I mean by "you the Master" is you have all the links, the best jokes(he he) and you can splain things to people better than I can. And I went to school to learn that kind of stuff.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

anglin_fool,

_I'm in the same boat with PSP_

Yea I know just what you mean. Hey put a worm on a hook and drop it over the edge of the boat and I bet your get something real nice. 
But you know no two animation programs are the same.

Give ULEAD GIF ANIMATOR Version 2.0 a try.
It's freeware now so the price is great.

http://www.sover.net/~whoi/pricelessgraphics.html#AnimationEditor

I can't say I am a Master but you can call be one. I need to clean up all the bookmarks that are no good anymore. This pass year so many site are gone or they changed there own site are so much that links to good sites are dead now. I hate that. I had links for years from Snap.com but then it was changed to nbci.com who had own the site but the links were good. Then it became http://nbci.msnbc.com and 5 years of bookmarks are no good now. That sucks Big time and from a very big site too.


----------

